# DS #5172: Kingdom Hearts Re:coded (Japan)



## B-Blue (Oct 6, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6530^^


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 6, 2010)

Whuut, is this a new one? I didn't even know that a new one was comming..


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Whuut, is this a new one? I didn't even know that a new one was comming..


Recoded is a remake of the Mobile game Coded.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome! Now we can finally play coded without owning some special phone, But in my opinion is this the WORST boxart in the series... what were they thinking!?


----------



## shito (Oct 6, 2010)

it's finaly out, too bad i still have to deal with okamiden.
btw, inb4 noobs


----------



## wafflestick (Oct 6, 2010)

boxart is indeed lame. hopefully we get a menu translation soon to get a taste how the game is like


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm downloading the game now. Hopefully its the right rom.


----------



## RyougaSaotome (Oct 6, 2010)

FragAguy said:
			
		

> Awesome! Now we can finally play coded without owning some special phone, But in my opinion is this the WORST boxart in the series... what were they thinking!?




It fits the tone of the game perfectly honestly, if the cell phone version was anything to go by.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 6, 2010)

well, i hope this game is good as the other KH series


----------



## Silent Storm (Oct 6, 2010)

Freezes when trying to open the menu on Akaio.


----------



## koyuki_kun (Oct 6, 2010)

i hope the game release soon in america


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 6, 2010)

The game freeze at the tutorial when you are asked to open the menu >.< (Cyclods last beta)
Battles are as fun as BBS


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 6, 2010)

Huh, I didn't even know it came out, I hope it doesn't have ap.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 6, 2010)

works on DSTWO


----------



## Makoto03 (Oct 6, 2010)

dang, I just got Birth by Sleep a couple weeks ago now this is out. I hope this game gets translated.


----------



## Makoto03 (Oct 6, 2010)

Also, i agree with the person who said the boxart looks kinda lame. But at least it has Mickey on it. I always love seeing him.


----------



## roxas855tw (Oct 6, 2010)

Works on Ak2i + AKAIO 1.7.1

But If you open menu , it goes to crash.
(Because the system ask you do some setting. Like Equiping Item... etc
It need go through the menu)

So I run the game through No$GBA to get the save.
Then put it back to Ak2i But no work... 
It starts from the begining..

It detected the save but the AP blocked me to countine the game.

For DSTT Users
It shows the errcode=-4
Also Ysmenu...

I think it need patch or something.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 6, 2010)

How exactly is this a 'bad' boxart? It's one of the most cheerful boxarts I've ever seen, really.


----------



## lukeecole (Oct 6, 2010)

how do I download?


----------



## Goli (Oct 6, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> How exactly is this a 'bad' boxart? It's one of the most cheerful boxarts I've ever seen, really.


I think people just hate Nomurasama that's all.

-Snip

Also, yay I finally found the rom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

dont ask for roms here


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 6, 2010)

*clock ticking...*

WHAT THE FUA-

*Noob bomb blows up*


----------



## Fel (Oct 6, 2010)

Rawr! 

I'm gonna wait for the English translation though.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 6, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> How exactly is this a 'bad' boxart? It's one of the most cheerful boxarts I've ever seen, really.


no its not bad. just kinda 'lame'; just simple. white background. just like square enix doesn't have any hope with this game...


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

found and downloaded the rom going to try it on desmume


----------



## Goli (Oct 6, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err what? Most Kingdom Hearts games have a partially colored background (meaning, a lot of white) with characters in them. SE has a lot of hope for this game.


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 6, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> works on DSTWO


Some users reported me it runs on EZ5i with special mode enabled.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 6, 2010)

@Goli: at least that's what i think...


----------



## Greatforce (Oct 6, 2010)

Besides the Boxart, how is the actual game? ( DSTWO Users )


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

edit in desmume passed the menu now on the intro...
I'll keep informing


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Why don't I know Japanese?


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

There is AP in Kingdom Hearts Recoded, in the form of the menu screen.
Get to the tutorial just fine, but if you at once press the start button the game will freeze.
Tested on M3Real 4.8f x.

Oh well patch waiting again, and i have ranger 3 to play anyway.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

playing right now and wow amazing graphics for a NDS game even better than 358/2 we'll see if i can save


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone here doing a walkthrough on Youtube?


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

after defeating the heartless got stuck and dont know what to do any help?


----------



## J.Zonneveld (Oct 6, 2010)

Now i'm going to train my Japanese


----------



## signz (Oct 6, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Why don't I know Japanese?


I know right? We need some super-language-learn-machine or something with which you can learn a language in 1 hour or so.


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> after defeating the heartless got stuck and dont know what to do any help?


Its telling you to save, if you press start you bring up menu, but on some emus and most if not all flashcards it freezes as soon as you do it.


----------



## lukeecole (Oct 6, 2010)

to find what you wrote? i don't find...


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok i did press start but cant find where to save


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 6, 2010)

hex fix
Kingdom Hearts Re: Coded [9460197D]
000044A0: 37 2D BD ED C6 E0 35 81 0C 3A A2 73 07 FD BC 42 → 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
000044B0: B8 E9 3D 31 79 3E 48 2D 7C F9 C8 6D 88 11 66 6C → 24 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 20 10 9F 05 A8 10 80 05
000044C0: BF 08 37 9F 59 8A 72 F4 C8 33 89 BA CA B3 F7 62 → 1C 10 9F 05 48 11 80 05 18 10 9F 05 E8 11 80 05
000044D0: B2 A6 22 E9 70 8F 77 CB AF 92 30 C1 58 C3 8D CE → 1E FF 2F E1 64 11 0D 02 D3 4E 5F E1 FD 8E AA 36
000044E0: 4D 95 AD 06 0A 80 D1 39 E6 52 0F 0E → 15 44 AA 36 B8 19 AA 36 60 9B AA 36
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 → A8 FE FF EA 

SOURCES scene


----------



## JackSakamoto (Oct 6, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please,the number for the special mode ! 
@salamai I will make it later. Youtube : miniyoshi93


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 6, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> hex fix
> Kingdom Hearts Re: Coded [9460197D]
> 000044A0: 37 2D BD ED C6 E0 35 81 0C 3A A2 73 07 FD BC 42 ? 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> 000044B0: B8 E9 3D 31 79 3E 48 2D 7C F9 C8 6D 88 11 66 6C ? 24 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 20 10 9F 05 A8 10 80 05
> ...



Anyone try this yet?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's invent it! And I bet even with that I still will continue to fail French 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But on topic, I really do hope this gets released in English. It looks amazing


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hex edit works!
Got to the menu screen!!!!


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

Which part of the menu(in-game) I should click to save the game anyone know?
If only I knew japanese


----------



## Alex658 (Oct 6, 2010)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> Hex edit works!
> Got to the menu screen!!!!



I will sound like a BIG n00b but..

How can I patch it? do I need to download some Hex edit software? Like XVI32?

and if so? when I do how do I apply it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any help is appreciated.. :S


----------



## signz (Oct 6, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently it comes out on 14th January 2011 in Europe (according to some leaked SE tweet)


----------



## GuardianSoul (Oct 6, 2010)

I am making a xDelta patch right now, so you don't have to hex edit it.


----------



## Alex658 (Oct 6, 2010)

GuardianSoul said:
			
		

> I am making a xDelta patch right now, so you don't have to hex edit it.



Thank you I owe you one! ^^

I'm seriously hyped up for this game..
This is like BBS to me since BBS is forever out of reach to me


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok to save its like the old games, green swirls.
Just press start to open menu and close to get the swirl to appear


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

can someone help me dont mean to bother anyone


----------



## roxas855tw (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes! My ak2i can play now!
Ap patch works!


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Currently at Destiny Islands.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

this is where i got stuck and cant save


----------



## GuardianSoul (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's the xDelta AP Fix: -removed-

Edit: I made a mistake while creating the first patch, here is the second link.


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> this is where i got stuck and cant save


go through all the menus and one of them will allow you to change your difficulty mode
Once done exit the menu and the save swirl will appear.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

ok thanks i'll try

EDIT

I'd try everything I'd change everything in the menu and nothing happens


----------



## GuardianSoul (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry, I made a mistake while creating the patch. 
I am reauploading it now.

Here it is.


----------



## Alex658 (Oct 6, 2010)

GuardianSoul said:
			
		

> Sorry, I made a mistake while creating the patch.
> I am reauploading it now.



I guess that explains the double white screens on WoodR4.. xD
Thanks again mate (Y)


----------



## Arshes91 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow wow wow Yeeeees is Finaly OUT! is in japanese region for now i can t wait in europe is one of my favorite gdr games included pokemons Wiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im so Very Luky Boy


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 6, 2010)

awesome so who is going to translate it so that i understand what im doing?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Well at least I have enough time to play some games


----------



## e2kiwi (Oct 6, 2010)

Sry but this code did not work with DSTT & YSMenu...

Must wait for a fix...

*wfg
e2Kiwi*


----------



## .Darky (Oct 6, 2010)

So, it's finally here. Let's just hope SE won't take long translating this.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

hey Giratina3 can u take a pic of what exactly I have to change
btw im using desmume


----------



## Adeus (Oct 6, 2010)

the open patch fix works on Wood R4 1.13 save and load properly no freeze in my case


----------



## Sheikonh (Oct 6, 2010)

The hex code doesn't work with Ez-Flash Vi ._.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

Adeus said:
			
		

> the open patch fix works on Wood R4 1.13 save and load properly no freeze in my case



how do you save in the game?


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 6, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> Sry but this code did not work with DSTT & YSMenu...
> 
> Must wait for a fix...
> Did you use it as an AR cheat or something lol
> ...


YEAH! That means i can play it too!


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

I think there is a secondary AP
Everytime i destroy bug blocks and go into a new room and go back out they respawn.
could it be another AP?


----------



## Adeus (Oct 6, 2010)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> Adeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




after you fight a batch of darkness hordes. then some short story of mickey and the gang then goes back to sora. there wil be one green portal that will appear.
????????is the name and it will be located on the A button


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 6, 2010)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> I think there is a secondary AP
> Everytime i destroy bug blocks and go into a new room and go back out they respawn.
> could it be another AP?


Maybe it's supposed to happen, or it really is AP.
Atleast the game doesnt freeze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think it's perfectly normal imo.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Oct 6, 2010)

Pokemon AND KH in the same day?! This is awesome! now to get by the AP...


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 6, 2010)

Sheikonh said:
			
		

> The hex code doesn't work with Ez-Flash Vi ._.


Run the clean dump in special mode.
Enable this mode in rom settings and set a speed 5 or 6.


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Giratina3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To get into the Data world, you need to apply all your stuff on the first option on the menu in the command matrix
Once done talk to wakka and then head to ther top of the shack, you'll meet a cloaked figure and he will go into the door, head towards the door and press A to reveal the data world.

EDIT: After getting into the Data world destroy the heartless to progress to the next floor, after two floors it is cleared and the bridge to the small island with tidus is restored.

For those having difficulty getting to where you can save after the tutorial.
Get to the menu.
Select the first option. "Status Matrix"
Add the panels that you have in.
Change Difficulty if you want. Im playing standard first.
Then just in case check all the others until you've seen everything and then exit the menu.
The save swirl appears.

*4 Posts Merged_____________________*


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 6, 2010)

stop double and triple posting? lol

there is an edit button or you can make a Re:Coded walkthough thread


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 6, 2010)

The game is getting released in Europe on January 14th if you were wondering.

Source


----------



## ThommyDude (Oct 6, 2010)

Playing on EDGE 1.11(i think.. the newest one anyway might be 1.12) and without the patch it crashes when i press start but with patch i get 2 white screens on start up... any ideas?


----------



## Sheikonh (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok. Now it works. I put the "special mode" (I still don't know what's this ^^U) in number 6 and now works fine ^^


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> For those having difficulty getting to where you can save after the tutorial.
> Get to the menu.
> Select the first option. "Status Matrix"
> Add the panels that you have in.
> ...




I did that but the save swirl didnt appear


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok i'm at the end of traverse town, and OMG this game is addicting, it's WAY better than 358/2 days.
Japanese isn't a problem, it's easy to understand what command you're placing and you can "test" the command fusion by placing 2 command in the same slot, if you don't like the result you can still change, or convert after both command CP are at the max.
I'm loving this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh yeah i can save/load and play fine with the hex patch, thx very much for that


----------



## Greatforce (Oct 6, 2010)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> For those having difficulty getting to where you can save after the tutorial.
> Get to the menu.
> Select the first option. "Status Matrix"
> Add the panels that you have in.
> ...



How are the graphics? Are they good?


----------



## shake31 (Oct 6, 2010)

in the tutorial when you press start the game freezes
help?


----------



## Greatforce (Oct 6, 2010)

shake31 said:
			
		

> in the tutorial when you press start the game freezes
> help?



Use your common sence. It has AP. There is a fix for it a few pages ago. If it doesnt work for your Flashcard your out of luck for the moment. 

( Next time, read through the topic )


----------



## Spenstar (Oct 6, 2010)

Yay! Just got on and found out this game came out!


----------



## shake31 (Oct 6, 2010)

Greatforce said:
			
		

> shake31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry .-.


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

The graphics are pretty good for a DS game. It looks more cleaner than KHDays.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 6, 2010)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not going to play the game until there is a english patch or something i guess...
But is it impossible to beat the level if the blocks respawn?
'Cause then it's prob. an AP measure...
And then we prob. need a patch for that...


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

A lot better I'd say^^
thx who helped me now I'm at destiny islands


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Oct 6, 2010)

I got past the Awakening, but now I'm on Destiny Islands and I don't know what to do cus I can't read Japanese. :[


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

The Intro



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mM57T6aDKc


----------



## pitman (Oct 6, 2010)

What do yo know ?
The Temp is accessible.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 6, 2010)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> The Intro
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mM57T6aDKc
> Cool intro, all those characters in it remind me off BBS.
> ...


 (you only need to write the code between the tags, not the url)
So it looks like this:


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

thx!

_But *Sora* looks like sh*t (no offense).
*Sora* and Ventus look cooler (i know they're all the same person)._

^^u mean Roxas right


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 6, 2010)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> thx!


No thx, but still much appreciated


----------



## Last Ranker ZERO (Oct 6, 2010)

DSTT FIX:http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VHSFP6WX


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 6, 2010)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> thx!
> 
> _But *Sora* looks like sh*t (no offense).
> *Sora* and Ventus look cooler (i know they're all the same person)._
> ...


Yeah, i meant Roxas and Ventus, thx for pointing that out


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable.

a mirror to mediafire anyone?


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 6, 2010)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable.
> 
> a mirror to mediafire anyone?


Edit: Never mind i didnt download it so someone else needs to do it.


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, my friend wants to know if this works on no$gba? and if so can you please give me the details on how to get it working?


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didnt worked for Pokemon White/Black so I doubt it
NO$GBA is more than death


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 6, 2010)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt download it, someone else needs to do it....
Or else just search for ''Unofficial DSTT Kernel_v117a13_rev41(JAP)''
Thats what the DSTT fix is...
You could have figured that out by yourself. Just saying...


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 6, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know just that the only link that appear of it is the same MU link


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 6, 2010)

Does anyone know what to do when you get to destiny islands? I've smashed all the blocks and talked to everyone. Twice. There's this little island that I can't seem to get to and a little hidden cave, but nowhere to go to make any progress.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 6, 2010)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, in that case:
HAS ANYONE DOWNLOADED THE DSTT FIX (THE UNOFFICAL DSTT FIRMWARE) THEN PLEASE UPLOAD IT TO MEDIAFIRE FOR MAKIMANPR!
Thank you


----------



## stylow258 (Oct 6, 2010)

Can anyone send me a patch or something yes i'm a noob


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 6, 2010)

Been wanting to play a KH game for awhile, so I went and did some of the challenges for 358/2. Now to play this game!  And here I was thinking that it would be tomorrow when they release it.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 6, 2010)

stylow258 said:
			
		

> Can anyone send me a patch or something yes i'm a noob


Here is the AP patch.
If you want the DSTT fix you'll have to wait for someone to upload it.
You didn't need to ask this question.
It's called searching.....
But i was pleased to help...


----------



## stylow258 (Oct 6, 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## stylow258 (Oct 6, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> stylow258 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If i open xdeltaGUI.exe there are two tabs what must i do sorry for this but i need to play it now


----------



## WrSmega (Oct 6, 2010)

found what appears to be the rom. Got the AP from file trip. Will test on EDGE. Well this should pass the time before theres a firmware fix for pokemon black/white


----------



## GuardianSoul (Oct 6, 2010)

stylow258 said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just use the "Apply Patch" tab.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 6, 2010)

early release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this should be good.


----------



## Daizu (Oct 6, 2010)

Downloading this now. Hope it's good. Glad I beat BBS before this came out. xD


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice. I'll probably just test this. I never really play far into japanese games.


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 6, 2010)

Just read on Nintendolife that Europe is gonna get this on January 14th.
No US release date has been announced yet, but they'll prolly get it before the 14th of january.
source


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Oct 6, 2010)

Makoto03 said:
			
		

> dang, I just got Birth by Sleep a couple weeks ago now this is out. I hope this game gets translated.



Of course it is, it was at E3. The US and EU releases are in January.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 6, 2010)

It would be kind of awesome if we get it before Christmas.

Also demonbart, I gave you an Internet


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 6, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> It would be kind of awesome if we get it before Christmas.
> 
> Also demonbart, I gave you an Internet


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now let's get back on-topic


----------



## WrSmega (Oct 6, 2010)

EDGE fails again on the sound. Firmware needed from the most laziest team ever. 2-3 weeks in release of pokemon black and white, yet no fix on sound. The same fate is expected for this


----------



## sendyo (Oct 6, 2010)

Yay! It's finally out I've been waiting for this game!


----------



## narutoexe1 (Oct 6, 2010)

I got a problem on NO$GBA. I have the fix and everything but it is just a white screen I cant get past it. Any help?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 6, 2010)

Fuck sake more of these games?


----------



## NDStemp (Oct 6, 2010)

Didn't even know this was coming..


----------



## basher11 (Oct 6, 2010)

all i can say from watching the opening cut scene....

awesome sauce. quality of the video is amazing


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Oct 6, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Fuck sake more of these games?



They'll never stop coming. Biggest gravy train for Square-Enix in a while. Of course, you would at least think they'd make more than spin-offs.


----------



## corr0126 (Oct 6, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Fuck sake more of these games?


yeah Tetsuya Nomura is a asshole who milking the license dry and dumbass fanboys don't even notice how ever I will wait until the game comes stateside and buy it


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 6, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've noticed.


----------



## corr0126 (Oct 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> corr0126 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word none the less on the translation thread someone already requested it sucks for them but not for me


----------



## FTommy (Oct 6, 2010)

The patched game is still not running on AKAIO 1.7.1     

I only get 2 white screens after loading.

tried turning off soft reset,the cheats and all the crap but still.Is it supposed to work with AKAIO?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 6, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W . N , , . S .

You missed some things.


----------



## corr0126 (Oct 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> corr0126 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I guess I did


----------



## Ssx9 (Oct 6, 2010)

Wood 1.13 Loads fine, but game freezes once you press start to open the menu. Gonna try that patch people is talking about and will update this post.

UPDATE: Works fine. Ossim \o/


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 6, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sort of agree with that statement, he is making too many games, but if they are still good games, does this mean hes milking it. I mean, all of the games to date have been quality games. Hopefully this is the same. Also, you cant stop it Gaydrian. Just let it happen....


----------



## dirk123 (Oct 6, 2010)

You should be glad that these side games are being made to fill answer the unanswered questions & forshadowing events for KH 3D and 3.

Seeing how (S-E) he can't start KH3 untill Final Fantasy VS 13 is done.


----------



## Frogman (Oct 7, 2010)

I havnt actually tried a Knigdom hearts game before I like the idea of the Disney cross over but im worried do you kinda need to play the series from the beggining to work out the story??

Offtopic: WHERES MY SUPER SCRIBBLENAUTS


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 7, 2010)

shito said:
			
		

> it's finaly out, too bad i still have to deal with okamiden.
> btw, "inb4 noobs"



so inb4 yourself LOL


----------



## Frogman (Oct 7, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> shito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











that was 10 pages ago!!


----------



## wafflestick (Oct 7, 2010)

even more offtopic:

WHEN WILL FF 4 HEROES OF LIGHT BE DUMPED??? T_T im so sad


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Oct 7, 2010)

Diamonds in the suitcase...
...now to wait for the US version!


----------



## HaoUchiha (Oct 7, 2010)

So, it works on Acekard 2i with Akaio 1.7.1?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 7, 2010)

HaoUchiha said:
			
		

> So, it works on Acekard 2i with Akaio 1.7.1?



Only if patched.


----------



## HaoUchiha (Oct 7, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> HaoUchiha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the patch posted by GuardianSoul didn't work for me


----------



## ZXmega (Oct 7, 2010)

can't make it work on my r4 sdhc (startin' to hate this clone...) can't boot it up, tried with normal method, woodr4 and waio, none works...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 7, 2010)

ZXmega said:
			
		

> can't make it work on my r4 sdhc (startin' to hate this clone...) can't boot it up, tried with normal method, woodr4 and waio, none works...



Looks like it's about time for u to buy a non-clone like a Acekard 2i


----------



## ZXmega (Oct 7, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> ZXmega said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess you're right... but i'll still give this buddy another chance, it boots pokemon white and it booted KHDays, after all ^-^
see if i can find one in my country... yet, still...

there isn't any response to my problem!!! going to try the hex-edit

(off-topic: does an acekard 2i works on a ds lite *-*?)


----------



## HaoUchiha (Oct 7, 2010)

LOL, the patch works on Desmume, but fails in my Acekard 2i


----------



## basher11 (Oct 7, 2010)

desmume won't load up my save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i cant make cheats


----------



## shamown (Oct 7, 2010)

hey, can sum1 help me. when i play the game, on the command menu, the command backround is just clear, when its supposed to be black. can sum1 help me? 
thanks in advance.


----------



## ZXmega (Oct 7, 2010)

dunno if this is going to help somebody, but...
try loading this game on a r4 sdhc using the wood (r4pandora), it reports this:

*[Rom loading failed]
load rom errcode=-4

Please reset system*

what would this mean? also, when i boot it normally, both screens go white and i can't even start playing!!!


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 7, 2010)

ZXmega said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes


----------



## Daizu (Oct 7, 2010)

GuardianSoul said:
			
		

> Sorry, I made a mistake while creating the patch.
> I am reauploading it now.
> 
> Here it is.



Okay, serious noob question here. I'm running AceKard2i, 1.7.1. I downloaded the rom, patched it using xdelta. And I got some file. Now, what do I do with this file?


----------



## Last Ranker ZERO (Oct 7, 2010)

This DSTT FIX http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VHSFP6WX  is a TTMenu Update just copy to your SD card. If the download link doesn´t appear just keep reloading until appears


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 7, 2010)

Daizu said:
			
		

> GuardianSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


simply change the extension from file to nds


----------



## wafflestick (Oct 7, 2010)

Rename the file with .nds at the end of the name


----------



## Aurangzeb56 (Oct 7, 2010)

i downloaded the rom but its not even starting the rom in NO$GBA :/ can anyone help me please


----------



## Exbaddude (Oct 7, 2010)

Gonna play this. (:
I love the KH series.


----------



## stylow258 (Oct 7, 2010)

If i patch the file i get an error code and what must you do with the source thing must you put the clean rom


----------



## Sheikonh (Oct 7, 2010)

._. Everyone is talking 'bout the charge method... Well, my question is diferent. Anyone can tell me what I have to say to Alice in Wonderland to continue through the history?

Yes, I have all the 



Spoiler



words


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sheikonh said:
			
		

> ._. Everyone is talking 'bout the charge method... Well, my question is diferent. Anyone can tell me what I have to say to Alice in Wonderland to continue through the history?
> 
> Yes, I have all the
> 
> ...


if you have the following numbered quotes
2. 6. 8. 5.
She will say something and you will progress onwards.


----------



## MBison (Oct 7, 2010)

With big Japan releases like this one, how long does it usually take to get a translation patch?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 7, 2010)

MBison said:
			
		

> With big Japan releases like this one, how long does it usually take to get a translation patch?


There will never be a full story translation. A few people will do menus and items and that will be it. The only time full translations happen is if the game isnt going to be released in english. This does in january


----------



## MBison (Oct 7, 2010)

ah ok, boo


----------



## stylow258 (Oct 7, 2010)

GuardianSoul said:
			
		

> stylow258 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i get an error code could you sent me the rom please or help me


----------



## princeEyeless (Oct 7, 2010)

When it will be release on US??

*Posts merged*

When it will be release on US??


----------



## Greatforce (Oct 7, 2010)

princeEyeless said:
			
		

> When it will be release on US??
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> When it will be release on US??



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Release+date+Kingdom+...s+Re%3Acoded+US


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok with clean dump on iSmart Premium + fw 3 +  FishShell 2.00b4 and special mode enabled.


----------



## Sheikonh (Oct 7, 2010)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> Sheikonh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2, 6, 8 works, but... The 5th don't does anything.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 7, 2010)

Sheikonh said:
			
		

> Giratina3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 7 after 8


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 7, 2010)

It works in AKAIO 1.7 with the AP patch


----------



## FTommy (Oct 7, 2010)

1.7 or 1.7.1?Since i got only 2 white screens wih 1.7.1 with the AP patch


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 7, 2010)

FTommy said:
			
		

> 1.7 or 1.7.1?Since i got only 2 white screens wih 1.7.1 with the AP patch



1.7 and I can save and load


----------



## Sheikonh (Oct 7, 2010)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Sheikonh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, thanks you two ^^


----------



## boktor666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Any news of Wood R4 1.14? Clean or Patch would be helpfull, if nobody tried, I could give it a shot.


----------



## Greatforce (Oct 7, 2010)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Any news of Wood R4 1.14? Clean or Patch would be helpfull, if nobody tried, I could give it a shot.




: http://gbatemp.net/i-home


----------



## The4rmageddon (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is a translation patch... But the problem is, the patch file doesn't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://forum.romulation.net/index.php?topic=48338.0


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 7, 2010)

_Kingdom Hearts Re: Coded has *MULTI 6* files._

^^Really?


----------



## The4rmageddon (Oct 7, 2010)

When I try to patch the rom I get an error message  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Can somebody help me?


----------



## JackSakamoto (Oct 7, 2010)

Please,help me ! I'm blocked in the Hades Battle ! This is my save. Please save after the battle.
Here


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 7, 2010)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> _Kingdom Hearts Re: Coded has *MULTI 6* files._
> 
> ^^Really?


Yup, unfortunately, it's not a complete translation
->
http://img842.imageshack.us/i/kh1v.png
http://img228.imageshack.us/i/kh2v.png
http://img839.imageshack.us/i/kh3.png
http://img823.imageshack.us/i/kh4.png


----------



## jowan (Oct 7, 2010)

i played the patched version in R4 Wood 1.13 and works fine...im stuck in the tutorial after it shows that your keyblade gets better with every attack...does anyone know what to do?


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Oct 7, 2010)

...no matter what I do (adjust the special mode; format the card before the upgrade), the game freezes at the intro.

I guess I should download a patched version, then...

EDIT: Not even the patched version works, no matter what I do!


----------



## Spada (Oct 7, 2010)

can somebody help me? im stuck and i just want someone to tell the ubication of all the memory words in wonderland its just that i have 15 and the last one i cant find it i read that it can be found in the book where the doorknob is but... i just want the ubication or a save file for ttds that has all 16 memory words  thanks =)


----------



## AlchemicEnd (Oct 8, 2010)

Can this game be played without shoulder buttons.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 8, 2010)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where's the option for that?


----------



## Spada (Oct 8, 2010)

Yosh93 said:
			
		

> Please,help me ! I'm blocked in the Hades Battle ! This is my save. Please save after the battle.
> Here



Now that you have cleared wonderland... can you tell me the ubication of all the memory words? or give me ur save in wonderland with 16 memry words? tanks =D


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 8, 2010)

I did the thing to make some things in English but some thing has been bothering me. The Action Command is screwed up.
Here is my current command setup:
What command is                                  Action Display Name
Potion                      =                                      Potion
Spark Dash                =                                   Spr D h
Fire                             =                                    ire
Cure                             =                                    re

Here are the files that I have replaced:

Original File             >                          File Replaced With
tittle_ja.s.z                 >                            tittle_en.s.z
ttl_ja.p2                       >                             ttl_en.p2
ja.p2                              >                            en.p2
font_jp_08_all.nftr           >                     font_en_08_all.nftr
font_jp_10all.nftr               >                    font_en_10all.nftr

I replaced the files by extracting the en files first, then renaming the en files to the jp filename then reinserting them.

Is there some other file or folder that I need to replace/rename in order to fix my action command display?


----------



## JackSakamoto (Oct 8, 2010)

Spada said:
			
		

> Yosh93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. You don't need all words.
a.2 (the number of the word)
b.6
c.8 
d.7

When alice have a another question,say "(jap words)!".


----------



## klaimore (Oct 8, 2010)

Is anyone working on a fix on this? I can't get it to work on YSmenu on R4Clone.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 8, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Original File             >                          File Replaced With
> tittle_ja.s.z                 >                            tittle_en.s.z
> ttl_ja.p2                       >                             ttl_en.p2
> ja.p2                              >                            en.p2
> ...


Ok here is what i've replaced
font_jp_10all.nftr
font_jp_08_all.nftr
ttl>ttl_ja.p2
db>ja.p2
text>font_jp_10.nftr->font_eu_10.nftr
text>font_jp_08.nftr->font_eu_08.nftr

You will not see japanese characters with that.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 8, 2010)

The4rmageddon said:
			
		

> When I try to patch the rom I get an error message
> 
> 
> 
> ...




same here

EDIT

What to do on the destiny Island


----------



## Spada (Oct 8, 2010)

Yosh93 said:
			
		

> Spada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!!!! ^^ thans to you im in agrabah =D thanks for the help if it werent for you i would be in wonderland =D really i apreciate it


----------



## Kiekoes (Oct 8, 2010)

The4rmageddon said:
			
		

> Here is a translation patch... But the problem is, the patch file doesn't work for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't post links to my threads on other forums.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 8, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> The4rmageddon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




amazing that ur here too now u can help us to get the translation work


----------



## AgumonDX (Oct 8, 2010)

Re:Coded doesn´t work for me in EZ Flash V Plus 2.0 RC17. Anyone with that card can confirm if works?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 8, 2010)

Can someone upload some pics of all the keyblades?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 8, 2010)

damn, i need word #7 for wonderland


----------



## HaoUchiha (Oct 9, 2010)

I tried apply the patch again and...still not working on Acekard with AKAIO 1.7.1

T.T
help


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 9, 2010)

HaoUchiha said:
			
		

> I tried apply the patch again and...still not working on Acekard with AKAIO 1.7.1
> 
> T.T
> help



launch the xdelta application then open xdelta ui then select the patch then select the rom then make sure that its an nds file then if that doesnt work then try the same thing with xdelta gui


----------



## xuliko (Oct 9, 2010)

Is Multi 6? 

Curious... The are many japanse roms, for example Yugioh nds, was all translated.
I don't believe that they translated only menus and other things, the story might is any place.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Oct 9, 2010)

xuliko said:
			
		

> Is Multi 6?
> 
> Curious... The are many japanse roms, for example Yugioh nds, was all translated.
> I don't believe that they translated only menus and other things, the story might is any place.
> ...


Good ! ^^
Now i'm in the cyber World of **** (i have past the Hollow Bastion).


----------



## JackSakamoto (Oct 9, 2010)

Delete it please


----------



## HaoUchiha (Oct 9, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> HaoUchiha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didn't work either
I followed all your instruction but still doesn't work on my Acekard

really sad


----------



## alberto1e2o (Oct 9, 2010)

I have tried different methods but still I get errorcode = 81 on my ttds

can you tell me to do?


----------



## AgumonDX (Oct 9, 2010)

I have in TTDS the same issue as alberto1e20, i have the last libs, but the game gives me that errorcode. I´ve noticed the game works in TTDS, so, if i can´t use my main card EZ5, i can use the secondary, but...

Which TTDS kernel version should i use along with the libraries?


----------



## Spada (Oct 9, 2010)

AgumonDX said:
			
		

> I have in TTDS the same issue as alberto1e20, i have the last libs, but the game gives me that errorcode. I´ve noticed the game works in TTDS, so, if i can´t use my main card EZ5, i can use the secondary, but...
> 
> Which TTDS kernel version should i use along with the libraries?



If the problem is that the game gives you errorcode=81 you have to reset your memory card format it again and the with the backup you already made you put it in the SD and ready of course with the latest infolib that can be found in this page: http://www.decemuladores.com/foros/juegos-...re-coded-j.html in the first page you should find it.

If the errocode is "4" you have to wait till a new infolib is added if the one of the page doesnt make it work either 

^^ good Luck


----------



## slugma (Oct 9, 2010)

HaoUchiha said:
			
		

> didn't work either
> I followed all your instruction but still doesn't work on my Acekard
> 
> really sad



Same issue here. In Acekard2i, Akaio 1.7.1, I only get two white screens at the beginning, and I'm sure the game is working, tried it in an emulatore before.


----------



## ZXmega (Oct 10, 2010)

still can't make it load on my r4 sdhc... please, help...!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slugma (Oct 10, 2010)

If you're using Akaio 1.7.1 and you're having trouble with this game even after patching, please come to http://gbatemp.net/t259198-two-white-scree...hearts-re-coded . We're trying to figure out what may be wrong, since apparently some users can play it but others can't...


----------



## CloudStrifelvl99 (Oct 14, 2010)

hi guys i got a Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7.1
i patched it and tryed to run the game but it would always have the double white screens......
HELP!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at least i dont need the ENG patch so i dont nned to go through a lot of trouble ^^


----------



## Werewolfzoark (Oct 14, 2010)

is anybody making a English patch for this one?


----------



## kisaro (Aug 11, 2011)

Werewolfzoark said:
			
		

> is anybody making a English patch for this one?



YES!!!

I've had the same problems as a lot of people on here so thought I'd sign up and let you know I'd found a *working English ROM*





I had the same issues with errcode=4 and the "checksum mismatch: XD3_INVALID_INPUT" error on the patch, so I can understand the frustrations! *These ROMs need no patching!*

Difference between the clean and cracked ROMs is that the Flashcard Firmwares like YSMenu (the one I use on my R4 SDHC) or Simply have since been updated to bypass the AP on the clean ROM already and you won't need the cracked version.

Clean: http://www.fileserve.com/file/qdJRPcu
Cracked: http://www.fileserve.com/file/PXwgcGm

Clean Rom Works on: 
- Acekard 2.1/2i (Akai 1.8.6a)
- Acekard RPG (Akai 1.8.6a) (WoodRPG v1.27)
- CycloDS i/Evolution (v2.2)
- DSTT/DSTTi/YSMENU (RetroGameFan v6.55)
- M3 Real/M3i Zero (WoodR4 for M3 v1.25) (RetroGameFan v6.55)
- Simply R4/M3 (Wood v1.27)
- R4 Gold (Wood v1.27)
- R4iDSN (Wood v1.27)
- R4 RPG (Wood v1.27)
- Supercard DSONE/i (RetroGameFan v6.55)
- SuperCard DSTWO (EOS 1.11)
- R4/i SDHC Upgrade Revolution (RetroGameFan v6.55)
- R4/i V1.45 Revolution (RetroGameFan v6.55)

Cracked Rom Works on:
- EDGE/iEDGE (OS 2.2)
- SuperCard DSONE/i SDHC (EOS v1.0 SP6)
- SuperCard DSONE/i Mini (EOS v1.0 SP6)

Doesn't Work on:
R4 (Firmware 1.18)

Unknown:
- EZFlash V (Kernal 2.0)
- EZFlash Vi (Kernal 3.0 Open Beta 6)

Firmware:
WoodR4: http://fileserve.com/list/6yJtYDW
WoodR4 for M3: http://fileserve.com/list/k6XhJUM
RetroGameFan: http://fileserve.com/list/jrpfqhe


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2011)

@kisaro
The English version already came out and you just bumped a dead thread and uploaded roms. Congratulations.


----------

